# eclipse source not found



## rene04 (1. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

wenn ich mein projekt unter eclipse debuggen will meint er er fände eine source für abstractbutton.class nicht. da geht dann ein fenster auf mit überschrift class file editor. woher bekomme ich die? 

gruesse rene


----------



## Snape (1. Apr 2005)

Moin,
AbstractButton ist eine Java Klasse, die evtl. in rt.jar oder so enthalten ist. Du brauchst da nicht rein zu debuggen, und die Methoden findest Du in der API.


----------



## rene04 (1. Apr 2005)

ich mag da auch nicht reindebuggen, das macht eclipse automatisch. und dann komm ich nicht weiter. muss da aber drüberraus um das zu sehen was ich möchte.

gruesse rene


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2005)

Dann mach kein "step into" sondern "step over" in der betroffenen Zeile beim Debuggen.


----------



## rene04 (6. Apr 2005)

alles klaro. danke euch.

gruesse rene


----------

